# new to canon digital photo professional software  trying to display RGB numbers  help



## gungahlia (Apr 18, 2014)

hi   I am doing an online course and i need to display the RGB numbers for a photography assignment  I can't find out how to display the RGB numbers   clues or web links or page Numbers on the manual appreciated


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 18, 2014)

On what camera?


----------

